# Nigerians need home in PA



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

Please see this ad on Craigslist: http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/1848375804.html

A friend went to see them and bought two unregistered does. The guy is leaving at the end of this week and she says there are probably about 30 goats there yet. He doesn't seem to want to budge in prices but says the butcher will give him $25 for them. She said they really really need help. Anyone else interested in them - act quickly? I have not seen the goats but did see her two does that she bought. Apparently he has some polled goats as one is naturally polled.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but don't you think it sad he will take $25 per goat from the butcher but wouldn't consider taking oh I don't know $40 per doe if you were buying more than one?

Just saying...


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

exactly - my friend is hoping that by the end of the week she may get a lowered price. She is afraid that he may move and just leave the goats there - no pasture at all where they were penned.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

If that happens and she doesnt have enough space to rescue them please let me know. I think I am roughly 3 hours from that area. I can bring a horse trailer and help her.

I can be reached at [email protected]. That email comes right into my blackberry too so I would see it anytime.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Is this Brian and Sara from Howling Hills Farm?
I am on a yahoo group who posted that they need to disperse their goats.
If it is them , there is a lot of nice animals there, they built their herd on mostly Old Mountain Farm goats.
I know if I had extra cash right now, I would be purchasing a few.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought Brian & Sara @ Howling Hill were in Allentown PA not Fogelsville


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

yes, it is - Fogelsville is near Allentown. Sounds like he had great goats and great idea for marketing, but something happened it all fell through.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

If it is them I saw the list of goats and there are some very nice ones from Old Mountain Farm...

I don't have the money this month after already spending almost $1k on my 2 potential herd sires and new doeling


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

We can help rescue as well (shhh don't tell my husband).

We might be interested in buying. Would like to know for sure who they are before, though. Does anyone know if he is one of the people the above posters are talking about?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

This is the add that was posted on the one yahoo group:

Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goat Herd for sale

Howling Hill Farm is a licensed Grade A dairy farm with registered Nigerian Dwarf Dairy goats.
Our farm was licensed in Maine, but since, has relocated and been licensed in Pennsylvania. Our herd of dairy goats has excellent genetics, geared toward dairy production. In 2008 our herd tested negative for CAE, CL and Johnes and has been a closed herd since then. Due to unfortunate circumstances in PA, the entire herd of 50 + goats is for sale at very reasonable prices. Some dairy equipment, such as a milk machine and cream separator are also for sale.

Contact me via email or phone. [email protected] 484-504-1084


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

yes, it is Brian - I sent him an email reply to the craigslist ad and his signature was on the reply. Send him a reply to the ad that I first posted.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know these people they will SCREW you sorry but its been done and I know the circumstances around it personally. So be careful PLEASE!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I still say be careful

But I wanted to add that some of the goats are nice and come from real nice genetics. If you want to know what I am saying abotu being careful contact me and I will give you the scoop but just want to warn you so you dont go in blind.

[email protected]

If anyone gets Penny or the bucks let me know! I have a friend who is owed papers on a doe out of her (just one of the MANY issues)


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish I could get some, but its a 6hour drive and I have to many goats right now.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

EEEk, Stacey, it sounds like they are JUST the type I would not want to deal with. Not saying they are bad people, just that getting a new goat is tough enough without the added problems of not getting her/his registration papers after paying for a registered doe/buck.

We will probably stick with looking for a buck to stud for our two ladies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got an email sent to me.... the owner sent a mass email to addresses found on the NDGA member listing, must be desperate to sell if they did that.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Has anyone herd anything about the goats? I have to admit I have been worried about them.

The email I saw last Tuesday said they had two weeks to disperse the herd.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Stacey can you email me the "scoop" on these? My mother's been pestering me about this ad for a week now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just tried to go to the ad and it says that it has been deleted by the poster. So I guess either they sold all their goats or maybe put a new ad in and deleted the old one?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The website is still there but the "For Sale" page isn't so they must have either sold them or changed their mind.
http://www.howlinghillfarm.com/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm confused. That website says Maine... did they move down here and discover that in PA it's a pain in the nuts to be a commercial goat dairy? Why was there a time limit on the dispersal? I see alot of Old Mountain Farm... maybe I should have just told my mother to go for it. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah they were originally from Maine came to NJ in February and then moved to PA in April


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

That's an awful lot of moving for such a large herd and dairy operation.... what gives? I'm curious now.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Well...

I really feel for them. I went down today and purchased 4 new does. Brian and Sarah were very nice and their baby girl is adorable. They've fallen on hardtimes with the rental owner. They were sued for quite a bit of money and are forced to move in with Sarah's mother. It's not pretty. They've been locked out of the pasture access and everything. I would have taken all the remaining stock, but I only had one crate with me.

There are around 8 very nice looking does left. They're mineral deficient and under fed, but with a little tlc, they'll be great little milkers. I know they have a timeline before the rental owner locks up the house on them too, so they really need to get the goats out of there by this coming weekend.

Brian is MORE than willing to budge on pricing. I bought 4 at a freaking steal. He's more than realistic about the situation in my opinion.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw your post on your Fan Page - congrats on the new additions.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks. It's bitter sweet though.

We've acquired 2 nice daughters out of Denning Hill Pennywise: http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Ref ... yWise.html
A nice daughter out of Old Mountain Farm Jay Walker *S who's dam is Anna Jarvis: http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Sen ... arvis.html
And a nice daughter out of Old Mountain Farm Minnie Meg: http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Sen ... ieMeg.html

Once they get some better groceries and vitamins into them, they'll be really pretty. I'm excited.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

My heart hurts for them and their goats. I wish I could take a couple does but I am pretty sure Jason would be upset.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see the new additions!!! And I am glad that you had such a great experience with getting your animals, even though it was a crappy situation for the previous owners


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Allison 

My mother is pretty much my hired help farmhand lol Her next day off is Thursday, so she'll be up here for hoof trims, CDT boosters, bathes and shaving for the new ladies. I'll post pictures then  These ladies sure are friendly, especially if you have food. I've only ever had an issue with a few goats jumping on me, but all these ladies will tackle you for raisins. It's amusing, but also slightly depressing. :-/


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, I have brought in a few that were like that - along with a starved horse - HOLD THE FENCE when they come around - or ya are eatin' mud! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like some nice girls Shell! Congrats!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you very much Kylee  I am thrilled to have them here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my friend called me - her papers finally came through yippee! it was a total shock after the emails she received on the matter but we are so relieved that part of her dealings with them is over. 

Hope more of the goats fine good homes as Shell and others were able to provide to them.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Cheryle of Old Mountain Farm talking about the newest additions to my herd from Brian. Cheryle said he loved his goats dearly and how hard this was for him to have to sell his herd - which I could tell when I talked to him and meet him in person picking up the last of his herd that he really loved them and it was hard for him to see them go. With the oldest being 8 years old and looking great, you can tell he took good care of his herd through the years he had them. It is a real shame what happened to him and what a raw deal he got. I am glad I was able to help him by taking the last of the herd - a very nice group of does who look great and have super nice personalities! It was a very long ride home that day but all of the girls rode great and traveled like pros.

I have always said you can always tell when you are talking to a goat person as they LOVE to talk about their goats and take great pride in them - Brian was that when I meet him. Telling me about each doe and how much they were milking for him (did I write it down - nope - like a dummy - I only remember the production on one doe!). The day I picked them up was the hardest as that was the last of the lot and he was now goatless which he had not been for years. I am looking forward to freshening them out and milking them in 2011.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear they went to a good home!!


----------

